# How to Report a Post (We Need Your Help!)



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Paint Talk is becoming a pretty active site and even though the moderators and I attempt to read every post, there are times we don't get to them all and other times we just aren't online. Therefore we rely on our members to notify us when there is a problem.

If you see a post that goes against our Posting Rules for the site please do us a favor and Report it so we can take action. If you fail to notify us chances are it will slip through the cracks and that's not good for anyone.

*How do you report a post?*
Just press the report button under the user's name.







This will bring up a quick form where you can state the problem with the post and send. This creates a thread for us in the moderators area and automatically emails all of us that there is a problem. This email usually gets a fast response.

As a side note, members who take matters into their own hands by attacking people or calling them names are just as guilty as the original party of breaking the rules. Please do not do this and report the post instead.

I hope this makes sense to everyone.

Thanks for your help! :thumbsup:


----------

